# Souci plantage eMac



## jybar (29 Février 2008)

Bonjour, possesseur jusque là heureux d'un eMac G3 sous OS 10.4, j' ai fait une mise à jour logicielle de sécurité proposée par Apple. Le Mac n'a jamais voulu redémarrer. 
Je me suis décidé à réinstaller le système en partant du DVD d'install, mais impossible de démarrer dessus. J'ai remplacé la pile interne (qui était morte de puis longtemps apparemment), mais c'est presque pire. Je n'arrive absolument pas à redémarrer sur aucun DVD d'installation, même en ayant formaté le disque (contenu sauvegardé, ouf). 
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ou connaîtrait une manip pour que je puisse réinstaller un système X et réutiliser mon eMac ?
Merci à tous


----------



## RDD (29 Février 2008)

Si tu as un autre Mac sous la main, redémarre ton Emac en mode target avec la touche T du clavier enfoncée, attends que l'écran affiche un symbole firewire jaune sur fond bleu, connecte les 2 Mac avec un câble firewire et vois si le disque de ton Emac apparaît sur le bureau de l'autre Mac. Si c'est le cas, tu sauvegardes tous tes fichiers et tu essaies de réinstaller l'OS à partir de l'autre Mac.


----------



## jybar (3 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour le tuyau. Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un Macbook à emprunter pour essayer cette solution.


----------



## mapas (9 Mars 2008)

mon message d'il ya qq jours : "Emac tiger 10.4.11 après déboires de démarrage (figé sur démarrage réseau - touche tab donne un écran jamais vu avec cadenas et fenêtre mot de passeclavier US  puis écran pour chosir le syst de démarrage) les volumes OS 9 n'apparaissent plus dans préférence démarrage ni lors d u démarrage avec touche tab et pourtant classic depuis Tiger fonctionne normalement (je peux choisir le volume OS 9 dans pref classique) - malgré reformatage du disque dur et réinstallation Tiger et OS9 rien n'y fait . la batterie et à plat mais je doute que ça puisse venir de là20 ans de mac et pas encore vu ces symptômes"
je crois que les soucis sont venus après mise à jour 10.4.11 maatterie est ausi morte j evais la remplacer mais je doute que ça vienne d'elle - j'ai réussi a refair une instal de 10.4 après regormatage mais les pbs persistent notamment l'absence de OS 9 au démarrage avec touche tab bien que qu'il fonctionne depuis tiger


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Mars 2008)

jaipastoutkompris(®)àcequet'asdit, mais C'est la touche alt, pas tab

Quels sont les symptômes à part ça ?
iMac G3
ou eMac G4 (G3 sur eMac n'existant pas)
Quand tu met le DVD d'installation dans le lecteur, et que tu démarre avec la touche alt enfoncée, il ce passe quoi ?

Si c'est un eMac, essaye dans l'ordre:
Au démarrage le reset pRam : Pomme+Alt+P+R, et laisse le sonner au moins 3 fois

Si ça marche toujours pas :
Enfonce le bouton de démarrage et ne le relâche pas tant que tu n'a pas L'open Firmware à l'écran (Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip, puis Doïïïng puis Texte noir sur fond blanc), là tu tapes "boot et tu envoies avec la touche entrer.


----------



## alexdu05 (5 Septembre 2008)

*Bonjour a tous j' ai un Emac et lorsque que je le démarre il affiche la pomme su fond blanc avec une cercle de chargement qui ne s'arréte jamais si quelqun peut m'aider merci *​


----------



## RDD (5 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce que le démarrage fonctionne avec le CD de l'OS ?


----------



## tsss (5 Septembre 2008)

alexdu05 a dit:


> *Bonjour a tous j' ai un Emac et lorsque que je le démarre il affiche la pomme su fond blanc avec une cercle de chargement qui ne s'arréte jamais si quelqun peut m'aider merci *​



Hello, as-tu essayé de démarrer en mode "sans extensions" (touche shift enfoncée au démarrage); comme d'hab un reset pram ne mange pas de pain


----------



## alexdu05 (6 Septembre 2008)

salut même en appuyant sur la touche shift cela ne fait rien il démarre et beug !


----------



## pierre22 (6 Septembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas la touche Majuscule ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la touche Majuscule ?



Shift = Majuscule
Caps lock = Majuscule bloquée


----------



## pierre22 (6 Septembre 2008)

Pardon:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Pardon:rose:



Pas de quoi, tout le monde ne sait pas forcément, c'est un vieil héritage des claviers de machines à écrire mécaniques* qui tombe en désuétude ces temps ci. 




(*) Qui décalaient tout le bloc vers le haut pour avoir les majuscules, d'où le terme shift (to shift = décaler)


----------



## RDD (7 Septembre 2008)

Donc, a priori, reste le démarrage avec le CD ou en mode target


----------

